# 1 year old water heater



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

check out this 1 year old water heater that was not heating. i replaced with electric heater.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Did they tie the kitchen sink drain to that PVC? :blink:


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

WOW!

It's a good thing it wasn't working, it might have caught fire.

PVC exhaust flue? 

Was that condensate rotting out the galvanized flue from the inside?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ummmmm...what happened to that thing?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Did the homeowner put it in? Or just hire a handyman?
Anyone can put a water heater in, right?:whistling2:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> Anyone can put a water heater in, right?:whistling2:


Its seems so by that pic, even the BLIND!!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that's awesome. we should have a wall of shame for these pictures.








paul


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that a 3" flue x 3" PVC Fernco?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I think I will print this photo and show it to customers when they ask why I have to pull a permit and get an inspection on every water heater replacement.:thumbup: "This heater is only one year old, installed without a permit. Is this the kind of work you want in your house?":no: My water heater sales would likely skyrocket.:laughing:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

very artistic. i like all the angles with the copper


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, it's funny when i see stuff like this. it would take me longer to attempt to do something like this than it would to do it right. somebody probably spent 3 hours and multiple trips to HD to get that heater "intalled". :thumbsup:







paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with Muck...
This is a very artistic installation.
I like the way it uses a wide range of plumbing fittings.
Variety is the spice of life.:thumbup:


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

this installation was done by 1 of the plumbers here in town. the water heater flue was tied into furnace vent pipe. i replaced with electric because of time constraints; x-mas eve, they had family coming next day needed hot water asap


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

super plumber said:


> this installation was done by 1 of the plumbers here in town. the water heater flue was tied into furnace vent pipe. i replaced with electric because of time constraints; x-mas eve, they had family coming next day needed hot water asap


 
Did they say any thing about your bill?


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

how ridiculous


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Did they say any thing about your bill?


no, happy to have hot water and a safe home :thumbsup:


----------



## LIVBMI (Sep 12, 2008)

Verry professional he used dilectric unions. he also multi tasked connecting the sink to the water heater. i gess he did not know where to tie in the sewer.


----------



## richard (Jan 6, 2009)

in the uk this type of thing goes in a mag hall of shame !!!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome:thumbup:.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

richard said:


> in the uk this type of thing goes in a mag hall of shame !!!


 
Nathan is the "Hall of shame something we could do?" 
Really what I'm saying is... Is it something you can do cause I sure as heck don't know how.


----------

